# Z4s for Track Portion?



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

The title is my question. Will there be (a / some) Z4(s) for the track portion of PCD? I'm hoping to get scheduled in April. Thanks.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

If you ordered a Z4, that is what they would most likely have for you to drive.


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

I see the problem - BMW doesn't allow Performance Center Delivery staff to use social media anymore. I was hoping for a definitive answer from BMW. Back in '08 when I was active in this forum, BMW staffers were answering questions daily. Sad that they can't provide that service anymore.


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

My CA got confirmation from the PC staff that Z4s are in their fleet for PCD. Should be good to go!


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

jvogt1 said:


> I see the problem - BMW doesn't allow Performance Center Delivery staff to use social media anymore. I was hoping for a definitive answer from BMW. Back in '08 when I was active in this forum, BMW staffers were answering questions daily. Sad that they can't provide that service anymore.


With some of the liability issues arising from social media posts, many companies now restrict their employees from responding as representatives of the company. Expect this situation to expand and become more common.


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

ghpup said:


> With some of the liability issues arising from social media posts, many companies now restrict their employees from responding as representatives of the company. Expect this situation to expand and become more common.


Yeah, I understand. Just sad.


----------



## kwajtrader (Mar 5, 2011)

Did you get to drive a Z4 on the track? What did your guest do while they took you out, or did they let you and your guest drive it? My Z4 entered production almost two weeks ago. I’m anxiously waiting for the status to update...


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

kwajtrader said:


> Did you get to drive a Z4 on the track? What did your guest do while they took you out, or did they let you and your guest drive it? My Z4 entered production almost two weeks ago. I’m anxiously waiting for the status to update...


Oh yeah, both my wife (guest?) and I drove the M40i through all the circuits. She didn't want to drive but was cajoled into getting behind the wheel and was very happy later that she did. The M40i is probably the fastest car they've got for the Autocross circuit and if you drive it aggressively (and why wouldn't you ) you'll probably be in a position to lap the other car on the circuit (they don't let you ). They've got the whole delivery down to a science and it's the best. Enjoy!


----------



## kwajtrader (Mar 5, 2011)

jvogt1 said:


> Oh yeah, both my wife (guest?) and I drove the M40i through all the circuits. She didn't want to drive but was cajoled into getting behind the wheel and was very happy later that she did. The M40i is probably the fastest car they've got for the Autocross circuit and if you drive it aggressively (and why wouldn't you ) you'll probably be in a position to lap the other car on the circuit (they don't let you ). They've got the whole delivery down to a science and it's the best. Enjoy!


That‘s great news. I’ve gotten my wife to agree to let me take my son. Sounds like it’s going to be a blast. Thanks again for all the info.


----------

